# Festive Foxes and John Lewis (aka Waitrose)



## Judgemental (11 November 2016)

What do we have here, an advertising executive who is anti hunting, by portraying fluffy little darling foxes frolicking on a child's trampoline. 

Clearly using John Lewis aka Waitrose as a fulcrum to further their views.

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/festive-foxes-are-causing-a-stink-x9b7tpkzq

Let's be frank this is a ridiculous advertisement and I dare say, that whilst not all contributors to this forum shop at John Lewis and Waitrose, many are customers. Along with a large proportion of hunting, shooting and fishing folk who are not only customers but also suppliers directly and indirectly.

Largely people who look for quality, value for money and a pleasant shopping experience, not some attempt to brain wash them into thinking foxes are likely to frolic on a child's trampoline, in order to satiate their retail needs and wishes.

One could start by using the word conspiracy, or indeed political correctness, although with Mr Trump's election as President of the US, the expression 'Political Correctness' is now obsolete.

Mr Rocos the Operations Director and I believe the equivalent of the CEO of John Lewis, would do well to sack their advertising agency by way of example, that such respected retailers do not get involved in controversial subjects. Thus setting an example that reflects the sheer stupidity and lack of knowledge, that is demonstrated by anybody, that does not know foxes, particularly in urban areas are covered in mange, defecate everywhere, attack cats and are a thundering nuisance.


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 November 2016)

Not everyone has the same opinion of foxes as you do. Not exactly difficult to get your head round.


----------



## Judgemental (11 November 2016)

apercrumbie said:



			Not everyone has the same opinion of foxes as you do. Not exactly difficult to get your head round.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous, clearly The Times shares 'my' views. 

Foxes, particularly in urban areas are mange ridden, deficate (sh.t) so that both adults and children often step in 'it' in gardens and parks.

Foxes in urban areas such as London, are on epidemic proportions and only one step away from a Rabies outbreak if there was a Rabid dog brought into the country by an illegal immigrant for example.


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 November 2016)

calm down dear its only a commercial.

I doubt whether 90% of the viewing public, anti or pro, has given it a second thought.


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 November 2016)

I cant believe people took to twitter to complain.  God what sad lives these people must lead.
Having said that, there was one woman who got very animated on a radio phone in a couple of years ago about the JL penguin advert, because the girl penguin came wrapped up in a box.

FFS, its not literal is it.

Bore off you sad miserable small minded imagination-less dullards.


----------



## Moobli (11 November 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			calm down dear its only a commercial.
		
Click to expand...

    (my thoughts exactly - with visions of Michael Winner)


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 November 2016)

OP - You don't mention the Badger or the squirrels. Is that because they don't feature in your blood sport or because they aren't wicked spawns of satan?


----------



## Judgemental (11 November 2016)

PaddyMonty said:



			OP - You don't mention the Badger or the squirrels. Is that because they don't feature in your blood sport or because they aren't wicked spawns of satan?
		
Click to expand...

The badger could not get onto the trampoline aside from the fact they too defecate in unsocial places and carry tuberculosis. Squirrels are vermin and damage thousands of acres of timber.

The cost of the advertisement is £1,000,000.00 one million pounds and counting! It is an offensive insult to the public, shareholders and member shoppers at such as Waitrose.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 November 2016)

It's supposed to be a light hearted commercial anyone with half a brain knows foxes don't jump on trampolines with each other, everything defecates it might not be were you feel is appropriate but they are wild animals at the end of the day everywhere is a toilet to them,  maybe we should all complain about the singing dog in the flash advert because dogs don't sing and it's an insult to us humans to insinuate that they do!

you seriously need to get a life if commercials are all you have to moan about.


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 November 2016)

I think I'd be perpetually exhausted if a fictional advert insulted me so much.


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 November 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			maybe we should all complain about the singing dog in the flash advert because dogs don't sing
		
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOO. I love the singing dog.


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 November 2016)

apercrumbie said:



			I think I'd be perpetually exhausted if a fictional advert insulted me so much.
		
Click to expand...

I think the OP is under the illusion that people in general give a stuff about hunting. They don't!


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 November 2016)

PaddyMonty said:



			NOOOOOOOO. I love the singing dog. 

Click to expand...

I know so do I it's one of my favourite adverts


----------



## SpringArising (11 November 2016)

Oooookay then. 



:redface3:


----------



## Mrs B (11 November 2016)

Judgemental, dear ... it's time for your shot.

*yells* 'Nurse! The screens ...'


----------



## chillipup (11 November 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			It's supposed to be a light hearted commercial anyone with half a brain knows foxes don't jump on trampolines with each other.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes they do.... Paulnasherryrocky's posted this link yesterday

Foxes in USA www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8xJtH6UcQY

and just to show they do it in the UK too, Brighton...www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS38ddD1trk





Mrs B said:



			Judgemental, dear ... it's time for your shot. 

*yells* 'Nurse! The screens ...'
		
Click to expand...

LMAO  I wondered how long it would take the OP to post about this.


----------



## stencilface (11 November 2016)

Also having seen them climb, I'm pretty sure a badger could get on a trampoline. 

I don't mind foxes, even the rabid, mangy flea ridden urban ones. If humans weren't such disgusting animals they wouldn't proliferate.  I think it's a case of getting our own house in order first.


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (11 November 2016)

I agree with judgemental here.....
Foxes are vermin...badgers are vermin...treerats are vermin...squirrels to you...hedgehogs are tasty....foxes diet here
They are bein portraid in a light of which they are cuddly playfuls...they aint n the trampoline should be coverd in ****...n from the badger...TB n ****...it only an ad but a badly portraid one i might ad...that my opinion..i know a few farmers shoot on sught as tbey lamb killers.i sure they lovvvvvvve this ad


----------



## Mrs B (11 November 2016)

TATTOOSNHOOVES said:



			I agree with judgemental here.....
Foxes are vermin...badgers are vermin...treerats are vermin...squirrels to you...hedgehogs are tasty....foxes diet here
They are bein portraid in a light of which they are cuddly playfuls...they aint n the trampoline should be coverd in ****...n from the badger...TB n ****...it only an ad but a badly portraid one i might ad...that my opinion..i know a few farmers shoot on sught as tbey lamb killers.i sure they lovvvvvvve this ad
		
Click to expand...

Trip trap. 

Calm down, Dear. As someone said above, it's only a commercial. 

(And I think your spellcheck is on the blink. Or you are. Whichever. I hope you feel better in the morning  )


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (11 November 2016)

Dont use a spell check n rarely drink....it is only a commercial and sometimes used to inflence or coherce us otherwise....we are on a hunting forum after all...some see foxes as vermin.the hunted...others see them as furry little cuties on a trampoline....fight the ban or carry on regardless....


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (11 November 2016)

It seems coincidental that last year the hunts were in the news and forums for the wrong reasons...still hunting.drinkin on hunt.drunk on hunt..blah blah blah...the main advent in the hunting calender for publuc support is boxing day...and this advert comes out to drum up the pity stakes for the darling fox on a trampoline b4 xmas...i may be paranioa or think some 1 is watchin.i may know more than you know bout this......think


----------



## Mrs B (11 November 2016)

TATTOOSNHOOVES said:



			Dont use a spell check n rarely drink....it is only a commercial and sometimes used to inflence or coherce us otherwise....we are on a hunting forum after all...some see foxes as vermin.the hunted...others see them as furry little cuties on a trampoline....fight the ban or carry on regardless....
		
Click to expand...

(And in light of your latest addition to the debate)

OK - I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and believe you're not a troll. 

1) I used the word 'blink' not 'drink'  

2) I am (actually) a hunt supporter. But HHO is NOT a hunting forum, although this board does debate hunting.

3) If you'd like people to consider your pro-hunt views in future, may I suggest you DO use spellcheck and think what you want to say before you post? (although I do like 'coherce' as a word) Plus your most recent post is actually quite hard to understand. Try reading it aloud back to yourself (or someone else with you) and if it makes good sense and is English, then press 'post'. 

Oh. And 4) Using capitals as your user name makes you come across as being a shouty, chip-on-shoulder sort of person, ever before you're typed a word. Just sayin'


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (11 November 2016)

This proves you are an english teacher or have a dictionary to hand..i did not finish school or have any exams...ill bear in mind your 4 pointers next time im huntin.....only briefly mind...and my user name is what the computer keyboard was on when i first signed in....capitals or not...i rarely read deeply in to things like this


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 November 2016)

Did you complain about Bambi and watership down too?


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (11 November 2016)

Only wen tryin to cook 1


----------



## Mrs B (11 November 2016)

TATTOOSNHOOVES said:



			.i rarely read deeply in to things like this
		
Click to expand...

*grins* You couldn't be more wrong about me!

And as for the bit in quotes above? It shows. Try reading more deeply into things and you might understand the opinions in the world around you a bit better. It'll serve you well if you want to influence people about  your arguments in future


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (11 November 2016)

I dont want to influence people regards my arguments...i am.posting my opinion.u either agree or dont...i dont really care on tbe issue...i just think foxes on a trampoline is crass....u read i to it however you see fit...i am a hunt supporter and hunter.my views from me...the rest o the worlds opinion dont matter.in my opinion


----------



## Mrs B (11 November 2016)

TATTOOSNHOOVES said:



			.the rest o the worlds opinion dont matter.in my opinion
		
Click to expand...

 It (as I said before) shows. So what's the point in ranting like that if you don't want people to take what you say seriously? Although if it makes you feel better, then I suppose that's a good thing ...

For instance,  I yell at the British Gas ads at the moment .... why the hell are they showing a penguin wanting a boiler fixed in the UK  ... AND??? ...  it's wearing a duffle coat! Don't they know it'll die?!

Then I remember ... *whispers* It's only an advert and people will always be wilfully stupid if they wish to be, with or without ads ...


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (11 November 2016)

Sandstone1 said:



			Did you complain about Bambi and watership down too?
		
Click to expand...

I know you wasn't asking me, but I loved watership down.  Don't think I've ever seen bambi.

Totally bemused by all the people who watch adverts though.  I use adverts to have a toilet break or get a cuppa.


----------



## Luci07 (12 November 2016)

I support hunting whole heartedly. I "sort of" enjoyed the whimsy of the advert though they could have kept the whole "wildlife" leaping on it and just stuck to the dog. It would have been funnier and as I have friends whose dogs do get on their trampoline..more realistic. There have, however, already been a plethora of adverts which take the mickey out of this (the trashed trampoline etc).

While I would hope that the general public would see that an ad showing all those creatures together as fantasy, I do appreciate that many will take it on face value. 

My first thought when the foxes showed up was "have the copywriters ever smelt the horror which is fox poo? Particularly when embedded in a dogs coat".


----------



## fburton (12 November 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			... anyone with half a brain knows foxes don't jump on trampolines with each other
		
Click to expand...

It looks like they do - great find, chillipup. One of them even does the 'prey pounce' on it... just like the advert!


----------



## Beausmate (12 November 2016)

I for one am both uphauled and discusted   How can people allow themselves to enjoy such cruelty?!  Those poor, beautiful creatures, suffering the indignity of being made to perform for the enjoyment of man!  It has moved me to tears, I can hardly believe anyone could do such a thing?  They should be parodied and ridiculed too, so they know how much suffering those amazing creatures have endured 

I will not be shopping at John Lewis ever again.  That will show them! 

Yours indignantly,

Charlotte Fox


----------



## Countryman (12 November 2016)

I thought it was a lovely advert, though I was rather surprised the badger didn't start eating the hedgehogs.


----------



## LadySam (12 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			I for one am both uphauled and discusted   How can people allow themselves to enjoy such cruelty?!  Those poor, beautiful creatures, suffering the indignity of being made to perform for the enjoyment of man!  It has moved me to tears, I can hardly believe anyone could do such a thing?  They should be parodied and ridiculed too, so they know how much suffering those amazing creatures have endured 

I will not be shopping at John Lewis ever again.  That will show them! 

Yours indignantly,

Charlotte Fox
		
Click to expand...

I can't tell if you're taking the P or not, but they're not real foxes.  Or badgers or hedgehogs or squirrels.  It's all CGI.  No woodland creatures were made to jump trampolines.  Even the dog is CGI when he's on the trampoline.


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 November 2016)

chillipup said:



			Oh yes they do.... Paulnasherryrocky's posted this link yesterday

Foxes in USA www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8xJtH6UcQY

and just to show they do it in the UK too, Brighton...www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS38ddD1trk





LMAO  I wondered how long it would take the OP to post about this.
		
Click to expand...

well I never foxes playing on a trampoline I have seen it all now, I wonder if they crap*ed all over it afterwards


----------



## HeresHoping (13 November 2016)

LadySam said:



			I can't tell if you're taking the P or not, but they're not real foxes.  Or badgers or hedgehogs or squirrels.  It's all CGI.  No woodland creatures were made to jump trampolines.  *Even the dog is CGI when he's on the trampoline*.
		
Click to expand...

Gah. And they could have had a real one at half the price. 








Would #ChuitheLabrador have worked as well? Actually, for £250k they could have called him whatever they wanted.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 November 2016)

There was a brilliant take off of the JL ad on the most recent episode of The Last Leg.

It involved Alex Brooker, Josh Widdicombe and Basil Brush !

Definitely worth looking out for on catch up, for anyone who missed it.


----------



## Overread (13 November 2016)

Mrs B said:



			For instance,  I yell at the British Gas ads at the moment .... why the hell are they showing a penguin wanting a boiler fixed in the UK  ... AND??? ...  it's wearing a duffle coat! Don't they know it'll die?!
		
Click to expand...

See that one confuses me a lot too. 
I can only assume it might have started out as a brown/black bear and then someone in the office said "Wait we can't do that we can't afford the rights to Paddington"; so they all sat around and watched animals shivering in the cold on youtube and saw some penguins huddling together and thought - Bingo we use a penguin!

What they should have used is something like a squirrel or somesuch - not only somewhat native but also famed for getting fluffier* in winter and doing some modest hibernation (or at least storing up food and such).

*being British gas it would, of course, be a British Red Squirrel


----------



## ester (13 November 2016)

Given the evidence I did rather think they should have just done the foxes, and wondered if the hhog put lots of holes in it  but yeah, it's a xmas advert


----------



## fburton (13 November 2016)

LadySam said:



			I can't tell if you're taking the P or not, but they're not real foxes.  Or badgers or hedgehogs or squirrels.  It's all CGI.  No woodland creatures were made to jump trampolines.  Even the dog is CGI when he's on the trampoline.
		
Click to expand...

Nooo... don't say that!!  That has ruined this Christmas for me (possibly next Christmas too). I can't bear it.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 November 2016)

fburton said:



			Nooo... don't say that!!  That has ruined this Christmas for me (possibly next Christmas too). I can't bear it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no ,
perhaps now is not the time to mention that  snowman don't take small boys in blue pyjamas on adventures .


----------



## turnbuckle (14 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			I for one am both uphauled and discusted   How can people allow themselves to enjoy such cruelty?!  Those poor, beautiful creatures, suffering the indignity of being made to perform for the enjoyment of man!  It has moved me to tears, I can hardly believe anyone could do such a thing?  They should be parodied and ridiculed too, so they know how much suffering those amazing creatures have endured 

I will not be shopping at John Lewis ever again.  That will show them! 

Yours indignantly,

Charlotte Fox
		
Click to expand...

Charlotte, yur right m8. So traumtzid for you, dont we have enough haters?


----------



## LadySam (14 November 2016)

fburton said:



			Nooo... don't say that!!  That has ruined this Christmas for me (possibly next Christmas too). I can't bear it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sure Santa will still come.  Maybe when he gets to the UK his sleigh will be drawn by foxes, badgers and hedgehogs.


----------



## ycbm (14 November 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Oh no ,
perhaps now is not the time to mention that  snowman don't take small boys in blue pyjamas on adventures .
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I read on the Daily Fail that the historic sexual crimes unit are on the Snowman's case?


----------



## caileag (16 November 2016)

I'm still pondering a badger attempting to climb a trampoline - I think I need to see that


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I'm sure I read on the Daily Fail that the historic sexual crimes unit are on the Snowman's case?
		
Click to expand...

rofl-I tried to think up a funny reply to GS's post but couldnt think of one that couldnt be taken too badly lol-thanks for yours


----------



## Zero00000 (16 November 2016)

*Palm face*


----------



## Overread (16 November 2016)

I tried but I can't find badgers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLSoYlEQn1Y

goats dogs cats bison - sure - badgers nope


----------



## fburton (17 November 2016)

Overread said:



			goats dogs cats bison - sure - badgers nope
		
Click to expand...

Only a matter of time, I suspect.


----------

